# Site, Forum, Guestbook and Chat Moved



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

As you can tell I've been busy moving the Site/Forum etc. and doing upgrades. Everything has been moved or re-setup on the new Web Host. The forum was upgraded to the newest version Invision Power Board 1.3 and 2 security patches were applied to the forum as well. I added a much wanted photo gallery so the forum members can upload there own pictures. NOTE: PLEASE go easy on your picture size, try to keep them under 200kb each. I have limited server space on this new plan I'm on and don't want have to go and upgrade the hosting plan again any time soon. By the way when in the gallery to register and login move your mouse pointer over the @ symbol on the menu and they will appear. Also I changed the chat room to a Java based program instead of a mySQL database as it is less of a resource hog on the server. In the near future the original web site will be reduced to 2 pages as all of what was on the other pages and then some was integrated into the forum. As for the strange links in your address bar I had no choice but to temporally change them to include the server IP Address so you could access the site, the cause for that is the (DNS) Domain Naming Servers need to propagate. As with all (DNS) changes, there is a propagation time of somewhere between 2 to 5 days then I will be able to change all the links (URL's) back to what they are suppose to be. Thats it for now, have fun posting...









PS: I will be on the road next weekend for 3 days at a Festival so Pete, Mike, keep everyone in line while I'm gone







I really need a break after this one
















Update::: Propagation of (DNS) Servers completed and all links restored. I did notice after the propagation the Java Chat went bonkers. Sent in a trouble ticket just to make sure it wasn't the Java Server.

Update:::Web page updated, later on I will be working on it a little more and the Java Chat is fixed.


----------

